# Next iteration of Ace Attorney for the 3DS unveiled



## MegaAce™ (Apr 22, 2014)

A Famitsu scan grants insight on a new entry of the Ace Attorney series.
The time setting sure is a unexpected turnabout, though.


			
				TinyCartridge said:
			
		

> According to this Famitsu scan posted by @Lite_Agent, this new game takes place during Japan’s Meiji period (1868 - 1912, a.k.a. Rurouni Kenshin times) and naturally features a new star — it looks like that star is an ancestor of Phoenix Wright.
> [...]
> The full title, according to @CourtRecords_, is Dai Gyakuten Saiban - Naruhodou Ryuunosuke no Bouken, or Grand Turnabout Trial - The Adventures of Naruhodou Ryuunosuke.
> As mentioned previously, Ace Attorney creator Shu Takumi is once again heading the project, after taking a break from the series with Dual Destinies.


 
We knew that the series would continue at some point, but who did expect it to be this way?
Crossing my fingers for the localization not to play in early Los Angeles.

Source

EDIT:


Spoiler













			
				TinyCartridge said:
			
		

> I mean, I guess it’s no surprise that the assistant in the Meiji-era Dai Gyakuten Saiban would be a woman in traditional dress, but here she is, Naruhodou Ryuunosuke’s assistant. According to Court-Records, she’s a “lover of foreign detectives and a progressive dreamer!”
> The color scheme of her outfit also seems like a callback to Maya Fey’s look, though she doesn’t seem to be related to the Fey/Ayasato clan of spirit mediums.


 
Source 

EDIT2:
First Trailer to the Game:


Spoiler


----------



## Chary (Apr 22, 2014)

Well, it's not what I was hoping for, but with Shu Takumi back at the helm, I'm happy. He'll write something awesome.


----------



## cearp (Apr 22, 2014)

TinyCartridge said:
			
		

> ... this new game takes place during Japan’s Meiji period (1868 - 1912, a.k.a. Rurouni Kenshin times) and naturally features a new star — it looks like that star is an *ancestor* of Phoenix Wright.


predecessor, not ancestor, wright? 

-edit. lol, no, i'm wrong...


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 22, 2014)

Without the article I was about to knock the art style. Everyone in the series that is new kinda is starting to look the same if they are on team good guy. Dude looked like a new apollo redesign.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2014)

Is it just me or does he look a little bit like an anime version of Bruce Lee?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Is it just me or does he look a little bit like an anime version of Bruce Lee?


 

Just because he's asian?

Racist.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Just because he's asian?
> 
> Racist.


 


Spoiler








_"OBJECTION! ...AND YOU BETTER'D BETTER NOT OVERRULE THIS ONE OR I'LL SHOVE A DRAGON FIST UP YOUR HONOUR!"_


----------



## Gahars (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *snip*


 
I don't see what Jackie Chan has to do with this.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 22, 2014)

As long as it isn't set in Japanifornia again (if it does get localised to start with), I have no objection whatsoever.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 22, 2014)

porkiewpyne said:


> As long as it isn't set in Japanifornia again (if it does get localised to start with), I have no objection whatsoever.


 

It'd be very weird to see how they could come up with a justification for the character wearing those clothes and carrying a freaking _katana_.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 22, 2014)

I kind of imagined this is how Phoenix's hair looked under his beanie in AJ (before we find out in DD that he still has his spikes that is).

Anyway, seeing how Takumi is going to be writing this one, this new entry should turn out interesting. I wonder if that other guy who also works on the AA series (forgot his name) is or will be working on another spinoff?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> It'd be very weird to see how they could come up with a justification for the character wearing those clothes and carrying a freaking _katana_.


Sometimes you have to cut deep... to get to justice. _(YEEEEAAAAAHHH!!!)_


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 22, 2014)

He looks like a fusion of Phoenix and Apollo.  And look at that sword, I hope he doesn't point that at people now!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Sometimes you have to cut deep... to get to justice. _(YEEEEAAAAAHHH!!!)_


 

But in the late 19/ early 20th century? He rather not take that sword into gun fights...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> But in the late 19/ early 20th century? He rather not take that sword into gun fights...


First rule of Japanese games: swords are a viable weapon _even_ in the event that guns are already present _(including laser and plasma guns)_.


----------



## VMM (Apr 22, 2014)

I didn't know Shu Takumi hadn't participated on PWDD, but that explains why the game wasn't on the same level of the other 4 AA games, that last case was shit


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 22, 2014)

Meiji Era, this will be good, I haven't taken on anything set in this era since Otome Yokai Zakuro.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2014)

Any Wright is Wright for me.


----------



## matpower (Apr 22, 2014)

Good luck localization team, let's see if you can keep your Los Angeles stuff now! (Unless they change it to Early Los Angeles Alternative Timeline)
Looks like we will see more magic stuff ala Magatama/Perceive Bracelet since early days = no tech.


----------



## Chary (Apr 22, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> It'd be very weird to see how they could come up with a justification for the character wearing those clothes and carrying a freaking _katana_.


 
10$ on "Ancient Japan Festival held in Modern L.A." as the localization excuse.


...Or no localization at all....*sob*


----------



## matpower (Apr 22, 2014)

Chary said:


> 10$ on "Ancient Japan Festival held in Modern L.A." as the localization excuse.
> 
> 
> ...Or no localization at all....*sob*


How they would explain the judge using that clothes? Or the witness? 
Also I am pretty sure they will give it a localization! I hope... *sobs*
Also... I wonder if Ami Fey will show up, main AA never gave her a death date, so...


----------



## Vengenceonu (Apr 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I don't see what Jackie Chan has to do with this.


 
http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=7276613


----------



## avran89 (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks promising and interesting.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh man, I hoped to see Godot again.


----------



## Mira (Apr 22, 2014)

when a series reaches a stalemate they always choose to go back to the past for some flashback view...now ace attorney too has joined the club..


----------



## Arras (Apr 22, 2014)

Mira said:


> when a series reaches a stalemate they always choose to go back to the past for some flashback view...now ace attorney too has joined the club..


Does it really count as a flashback when it's set so far in the past that (I can only assume) none of the characters are even the same?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 22, 2014)

man really need a 3ds emu anytime soon. cant get into the flashcart shenanigans at this current phase.


----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2014)

Finally an iteration with new characters. The current PW continuity where everyone's mentor killed everyone's father at least twice, was getting a bit tangled.


----------



## emigre (Apr 22, 2014)

I so hope Capcom Americanises this one.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 22, 2014)

its not going to get translated because they wont be able to westernize that era D:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 22, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> its not going to get translated because they wont be able to westernize that era D:


 

They really should just keep it playing in Japan. I don't know if anybody really cared whether the existing games played in a fictional Los Angeles or in Japan.


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Is it just me or does he look a little bit like an anime version of Bruce Lee?



Looks like a Fei Long ripoff to me. Damn company ripping off Capcom...




Foxi4 said:


> First rule of Japanese games: swords are a viable weapon _even_ in the event that guns are already present _(including laser and plasma guns)_.



Swords are just guns with unlimited ammo.


----------



## Mira (Apr 22, 2014)

Arras said:
			
		

> Does it really count as a flashback when it's set so far in the past that (I can only assume) none of the characters are even the same?


well flashback no but i assume that we're gonna have clones of the characters and environment,power,stages referring to the "present" i mean....a story link to the present and who knows?the concept per se is really weird if they're not gonna bring up the "future" in any way...
if i have to guess they took the idea from the game/anime "Air" of Key...if anyone has watched/play it knows what i'm referring to...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 22, 2014)

Mira said:


> well flashback no but i assume that we're gonna have clones of the characters and environment,power,stages referring to the "present" i mean....a story link to the present and who knows?the concept per se is really weird if they're not gonna bring up the "future" in any way...
> if i have to guess they took the idea from the game/anime "Air" of Key...if anyone has watched/play it knows what i'm referring to...


 

That might be the case, but I think it would be very weird, because there are at best approx. 100 years between the two timelines then.


----------



## matpower (Apr 22, 2014)

*"Meiji era*, is a Japanese era which extended from September 1868 through July 1912." - Wikipedia
The First Turnabout happened on Aug. 3rd, 2016 and Turnabout for Tomorrow happened on Dec. 20th, 2027, that is the Main AA timeline.
Doing some math about the lastest year of the Meiji Era(1912) + Turnabout for Tomorrow date, we get a 115 years gap between AA5 and the Meiji Era AA, so it would be unlikely to have a connection between these games.


----------



## lzyslckr (Apr 22, 2014)

emigre said:


> I so hope Capcom Americanises this one.
> 
> snip


 
You know, that is the third time I saw that image today. Still funny.


----------



## Mira (Apr 22, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> That might be the case, but I think it would be very weird, because there are at best approx. 100 years between the two timelines then.


should i spoil a little bit of "Air" then?



Spoiler



the main girl is affected by a curse that was provoked a very long time ago


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 23, 2014)

He looks a lot like Raidou Kuzunoha from Devil Summoner.....
If it´s the one of the ''main'' AA games, I´m Pretty Sure it will be localized...


----------



## anhminh (Apr 23, 2014)

Even through AA set in L.A in localize version, their never confirm Wright ancestor is asian or not so maybe they will set this one in Japan.


----------



## JPhantom (Apr 23, 2014)

so in this the protagonist is a japanese immigrant to los angeles?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, they didn't release DLC2 of Dual Destinies because it relied on the player knowing Japanese history and culture (I believe), so an entire game happening in an earlier Japanese era... hmm..

I'd still love to play it, but it's hard to tell if it'll be localized or not.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, there is a Little Tokyo in LA....

I really hope they bring this to the West.  They can always say that Phoenix is descended from a Japanese person (which is he technically speaking) and set it in Japan.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 23, 2014)

Or they could say "we trolled you all, AA was set in japan all the time".


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm trying not to be hyped, cause I can only imagine how sad it would be if it weren't localized... *sob*


----------



## Haloman800 (Apr 23, 2014)

Why do Japanese draw anime characters to look European?

Strong jawline, big, round eyes, pale white skin.



Spoiler



http://kotaku.com/5951750/whos-whit...me-once-again-the-internet-compares[/SPOILER]


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 23, 2014)

This could be interesting, I imagine the game will be played a bit differently since it takes place in a less modern period. It's sure to be a fun change from the norm.



Jiehfeng said:


> I'm trying not to be hyped, cause I can only imagine how sad it would be if it weren't localized... *sob*


If they don't localize it then someone will probably make a fan translation.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 23, 2014)

Well I'm still on AA2, and I have to wait at least 18 months to play AA5 (Damn NNID and ESRB), so I'm kinda excited but it'll be awhile before I play it, localization or not


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 23, 2014)

There has been shown another character from the game. Updated the OP with the picture.


----------



## Chary (Apr 23, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> There has been shown another character from the game. Updated the OP with the picture.


 
It's like someone crammed Maya and Trucy into one character!


----------



## VMM (Apr 24, 2014)

The main character looks like a mix between Phoenix and Apollo.
If the game is situated at Meiji period, then why does the protagonist carries a blade? shouldn't it be a crime?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 24, 2014)

VMM said:


> The main character looks like a mix between Phoenix and Apollo.


 

My first impression was this.


----------



## anhminh (Apr 24, 2014)

The first trailer come out


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 24, 2014)

anhminh said:


> The first trailer come out
> -snip-


 

Thanks, I'll put it in the OP too.



VMM said:


> The main character looks like a mix between Phoenix and Apollo.
> If the game is situated at Meiji period, then why does the protagonist carries a blade? shouldn't it be a crime?


 
You are right though. Maybe he is an officer or such and is allowed to carry one?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 24, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> You are right though. Maybe he is an officer or such and is allowed to carry one?


 

Or maybe the developers just didn't think about that. ;o;


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 24, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Or maybe the developers just didn't think about that. ;o;


That would be one huuuuge mishap.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 24, 2014)

Admittedly, I can't read Japanese, so I have no idea if it's mentioned in that first photo, but do we even have proof that there's a sword inside the sheath? For all we know, the sheath itself is a family heirloom or something, and he keeps it on at all times.

So, TL;DR: by the time the game's released, they'll have an explanation for it. "I keep my case files in it."


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 24, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Admittedly, I can't read Japanese, so I have no idea if it's mentioned in that first photo, but do we even have proof that *there's a sword inside the sheath*? For all we know, the sheath itself is a family heirloom or something, and he keeps it on at all times.
> 
> So, TL;DR: by the time the game's released, they'll have an explanation for it. "I keep my case files in it."


 

Isn't the handle lurking out of the sheath enough proof?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 24, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Isn't the handle lurking out of the sheath enough proof?


You can have a handle without a blade. It could also be plastic. It can also be a lid to a sheath-shaped stein. I could go on!

By the way, say sheath-shaped stein five times fast.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 24, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You can have a handle without a blade. It could also be plastic. It can also be a lid to a sheath-shaped stein. I could go on!
> 
> By the way, say sheath-shaped stein five times fast.


 

Alright. We won't know until it is released or more information is given. I yield!

And, no.


----------



## elunesgrace (Apr 25, 2014)

How well did the localization of Dual Destinies sell?


----------



## zhdarkstar (Apr 25, 2014)

HOLY SHIT!!! I just figured out the hidden, ugly truth behind the Ace Attorney localizations! The world of Phoenix Wright differs from our world in a very significant way. In order for all of the blatantly Japanese references and imagery in the AA games to make sense of taking place in Los Angeles, you have to assume the following statement to be true:

Japan beat America in WW2

It's not lazy localization. It's a look at a timeline where Fat Man and Little Boy were never used...

I came to this realization by comparing it to the world of the Tarantino films, which all take place in the same timeline.


----------



## tofast4u (Apr 25, 2014)

Hm since this is pretty much another spin off to the Phoenix Wright series and doesn't feature our main lawyer, I hope they will continue Phoenix's story with Dual Destinies through DLC.


----------



## Mythrix (Apr 28, 2014)

VMM said:


> If the game is situated at Meiji period, then why does the protagonist carries a blade? shouldn't it be a crime?


 

You'd think it'd be some kind of law against a convicted felon carrying a sword too. In court nonetheless. *cough*Blackquill*cough*


----------

